# Need Help With a Cake



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

These are funky. Make/buy one based on her likes...

http://http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa283/PlanetoftheCakes/46012017_d035201b94.jpg
http://ameliascakes.com/images/45067.jpg
http://theweddingplannerireland.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/unusual-wedding-cake.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2418/1498066718_6f2d7caf32.jpg


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

View attachment 12547


View attachment 12548


----------



## Mom2Devils (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks so much these cakes are great.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/85691-amazing-cake.html
This is pretty awesome.

I was searching for a cake that someone posted recently. It was of zombies (I think). I just remember it being awesome. It was for her daughter's party. Hopefully someone will be along with the link.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Halloweenie, I love the black cake with the white piping. I am saving that pic for future inspiration.


----------



## Nelvira (Sep 15, 2010)

Here are some of this ideas I had:
Dia De Los Muertos cake 









Girly skull cake









Devil's Food cupcakes heh heh heh


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Here's some cakes that I found:


----------

